# ماهي افضل الجامعات الي اقدر ادرس فيها ميكاترونكس



## ابو خلدوني (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:61:
 ماهي افضل الجامعات العالميه الي اقدر ادرس فيها ميكاترونكس وتكن الشهاده قويه مع خالص الشكر ونرجو الأجابة


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعت الخير افيدوني ليش هذا الصمت الغريب والقاتل


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

مافيه احد يعرف عن هذا الموضوع ماهو معقول


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

ايش هذا الكلام طيب سلمو بس اعطونا وجه


----------



## ابو خلدوني (16 أغسطس 2011)

كل يوم ادخل اتوقع اني بلقى على الأقل خمسه ردود لاكن والله مشكله مافيه احد متفاعل ابداً


----------



## othooo (24 أغسطس 2011)

وعليكم السلام اخي هناك الكثير من الجامعات التي تدرس تخصص الميكاترونكس في بريطانيا وافضل هذه الجامعات هي جامعة لانكستر Lancaster University وجامعة مانشستر The University of Manchester وجامعة لفربول University of Liverpool وايضا جامعة شفلد The University of Sheffield فهذه الجامعات هي افضل الجامعات التي تدرس هذا التخصص في بريطانيا ومستوى التدريس فيها عالي وشهاداتها معروفة على مستوى العالم فإذا كانت عندك الرغبة في الدراسة في بريطانيا وعندك الإمكانيات المادية والعلمية فأنصحك بواحدة من هذه الجامعات وخاصة جامعة لانكستر او جامعة مانشستر


----------



## ابو خلدوني (25 أغسطس 2011)

أفدتني جزاك الله خير ووفقك الى ما يحب ويرضى شكر الله سعيك اعطيتني اجابه كافيه السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## othooo (26 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك الف خير اخي , هذا واجب بيننا وإذا عندك أي استفسار فيسعدني ان افيدك بما اعرف


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا اردت في الدول العربية في مصر مثلا اري انه الافضل العاشر من رمضان ففي عام 2008 حصل العاشر علي المركز الثاني في مسابقة ربوكون بعد تغلبه علي اليابان وخسارته امام الصين في الهند وسنويا العاشر يحصل علي المركز الاول في مصر في الربكون ويرتب عالميا ي المسابقة اتمني ان اكون افدتك


----------

